# Monika Ivkic - DSDS-Kandidatin - Extra (RTL) - 31/03/2008



## Matt the bet (1 Apr. 2008)

Hallo an alle,

habe gestern bei "Extra" auf RTL einen Bericht über die DSDS-Kandidaten gesehen.
Am Ende erfahren die Kandidaten, dass am nächsten Samstag Mariah Careh in die Show kommt.
Daraufhin springt die supersüße Monika Ivkic auf und hüpft herum. Dabei sieht man meiner Meinung nach ihren String-Tanga.

Habs leider nicht aufgenommen, vielleicht kann hier einer helfen mit Bildern oder Videos?

hab grade ausschnitte des berichts bei rtl gefunden:

```
http://www.rtl.de/musik/superstar_newsdetail.php?media=video1&set_id=14567
```

bei "extra" ging die "hüpfszene aber noch länger, vielleicht kann ja jemand aushelfen.


----------



## Katzun (6 Apr. 2008)

die hab ich gefunden:

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=86655#post86655

aber leider nicht deinen request


----------



## Matt the bet (11 Apr. 2008)

trotzdem schöne bilder von ihr


----------



## maierchen (12 Apr. 2008)

Danke fürs Video!:thumbup:
Ach ja Matt ehe ich es vergesse,"und mit dem Trikot klappt es auch mit der Narbarin!




​


----------

